# New ISTJ (project manager and business analyst)



## bluefizzure

Well maybe not new, as when I tried to register, I realized I already did back in 2010, when I first found out I was an ISTJ.

I have been having issues in my career and personal life, and recently my contract ended early (I do Project Manager and Business Analyst consulting/contracting) and I decided to dig up information on ISTJ, to determine if i'm in the right career.

In talking to recruiters, they state it's odd to love both of these roles, and some have asked me to pick, and for some reason I cannot.

After doing much research last night, I discovered so many things that explain what I love, hate, and reasons why.

I wished I had done this back in 2010. Or, better yet, when I was in high school. 

Anyway, I love doing both Project Manager and Business Analyst work, because it is structured. However, i've realized why I struggled on projects and organizations that were not structured (and instead chaotic).

I hope I can continue doing this type of work. I almost became a Special Agent in the FBI many years ago. I love investigating and researching, developing processes and procedures, and improving current processes. I used to do a lot of technical writing and training manual design. Detective work has always intrigued me. And i've always wondered why accounting appealed to me when I was completing my Master's Degree in Management.

Thanks for "listening."


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings bluefizzure and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum bluefizzure. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Bear987

@bluefizzure

Hello! Welcome back here! I can totally relate to the "I wish I had done this earlier" part. Actually, it should be my middle name! (I wish I thought of that earlier)

Most of the time, I just tell myself that I wasn't ready before or some other rationalization. But who knows? See you on the forum!


----------



## Judah Richardson

*High five* from another ISTJ!



bluefizzure said:


> I have been having issues in my career and personal life


In that boat with you. More specifically, I can't ever seem to get my career AND personal life working at the same time. Either my career is booming and my personal life is dead, or vice versa. As a matter of fact, my 2009 personal life peaked after I was laid off. Go figure, huh?



bluefizzure said:


> Anyway, I love doing both Project Manager and Business Analyst work, because it is structured. However, i've realized why I struggled on projects and organizations that were not structured (and instead chaotic).


As a fellow ISTJ, I'd suggest you pick the Analyst positions. Project Managers have to deal with people they can't control, pretty much the definition of a nightmare for our personality type. Of course, we're still attracted to the role because of its implied importance and cachet, but that doesn't change the preceding fact.



bluefizzure said:


> I almost became a Special Agent in the FBI many years ago. I love investigating and researching, developing processes and procedures, and improving current processes. I used to do a lot of technical writing and training manual design. Detective work has always intrigued me.


You're not the only one. I often think I'd be good in the FBI, DEA or as a commissioned Air Force officer.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bluefizzure

Hi everyone, thank you for the welcomes. 

Judah, me too @ getting career and personal life working at same time. I feel the same way! Really wild it's the same for you.

Thanks for your input on analyst vs. project manager. I totally agree. It seems like a horrible struggle when i've been in predominantly PM roles vs. BA roles. I was initially drawn to PM due to the structure, but have discovered in day-to-day of actually doing it, it is not as implied.

I sometimes wonder about the Special Agent position. I didn't take it at the time, as I was close to being at the maximum age (37) and needed to do several months of boot camp. I think you also had to move to a different city each year (or 3?) and I was married at the time and it didn't seem feasible. Since i'm single again, I think it might be interesting work in white collar crime.

There seem to be a lot of State jobs within commuting distance for BA's for me, due to projects to improve processes. I do not know anyone currently with a similar position. But they seem to be structured. 

Very cool about wanting to be an Air Force officer. I was a member of the Civil Air Patrol (adjunct of the Air Force) for a couple of years. We did search and rescue training and other interesting activities. I loved the fact that everything was documented so well. Whenever we took the plane out, we followed a detailed checklist, and did it twice.  I was both the Communications Officer and Aerospace Education Officer. It was fun until there were so many cuts that we just ended up spending our Monday night meetings talking instead of planning or doing activities. 

Thanks for your input! I really like it here.


----------



## INTJellectual

Welcome to PerC @bluefizzure


----------



## bluefizzure

I am feeling very frustrated. I've worked so hard (above and beyond others in my roles) and I have not worked anywhere for a long period of time.

I am not sure if it's bad luck, getting jobs in toxic environments, the economy, or so forth.

I have great experience in regards to projects i've worked on, yet i've always (and more so now) gotten quite pointed questions or statements regarding me not being anyplace for very long.

My first job I worked at for 6 years. It was in manufacturing, and there were many jobs lost and forced retirements my last year there. An outsourcing company came in and evaluated my department. There were no positions posted for over a year. At the time I was completing my Master's Degree in Engineering Management (basically a technical MBA). I knew I loved working on projects, so I looked elsewhere for a Project Manager (PM) role.

I took a PM role in a health insurance company. Very political, crazy, back stabbing, hostile, and I was asked to do illegal things (which I refused to do). I did nothing wrong, but my manager provided me with a list of things i'd done wrong (all lies). I provided a list back, proving each one wrong. I was given a month to "improve" else I would be fired. She made my life a living hell so I ended up quitting. I was there a little over a year.

My next role I was a combination tech writer, marketing writer and designer, project manager, and worked on many process improvement projects within a manufacturing environment. Then there were budget cuts and a merger with another company. I lost my job after being there for 4 years.

My next role was a PM / BA (business analyst) at a local hospital system. I was brought on to implement software to replace paper and improve processes. After the first area was complete (about 8 months later) the rest of the implementations were put on hold for over 3 years, as they needed to make about $32 million in cuts. So I worked on other process improvement projects. I was let go several months later, because the main project I was hired for was put on hold. I was there a total of 11 months.

My next position was a BA at a mail order pharmacy. I didn't know until I started that there was an 80% turnover rate (both people leaving and the president letting people go as she saw fit). Although I was hired as a BA, the president made me a PM as a new customer was coming on that would double their business. I successfully managed it. Upon completion of the project, I was let go. I was not told why. I was there a total of 6 months.

My next position was my first role as a contractor (a BA at a large life insurance company). The contract was to end in 5 months, but I was told if you did good work they kept you on for other assignments (it did get extended month by month). A local company kept calling me about a permanent PM job. It seemed like a great opportunity with benefits. So I gave the contracting firm a month notice. I was there 9 months total.

The new permanent PM position turned out to be a nightmare. A very hostile work environment. I was immediately working 12 hour days. But I tolerated it and did my best. My manager said I was doing a great job. Then there was an 11% federal cut that impacted my company, and many people lost their jobs. I was spared. Then there was talk of more cuts. All of a sudden my manager gave me a list of items that "showed" I was not meeting expectations. They were incorrect. I was given a month to improve. At my weekly one-on-ones she never brought it up. A month later I was called down to HR, where my manager told me that I still wasn't meeting expectations, and let me go. I was there 8 months.

It was 2 weeks prior to Christmas, and a consulting firm had a 3 month BA contract. By this time I felt like a contractor anyway, so I took it and decided to keep contracting. By the time I was there 6 weeks, I had completed all of the work I needed to do. I received a call from the contracting firm I had worked with before stating they had a 1 year contract with the same life insurance company. So I left my current contract 6 weeks early (I gave a 2 week notice).

I started my new contract work at the same client. The project I was assigned to for an entire year was immediately put on hold. I said I would help out on other projects. So I worked on another project, and that slowed down and was put on hold. They moved me to another one. I did a lot of great work on that one, but they didn't have the budget for me. So I was given a 2 week notice. I was there four months instead of a year.

So, here I stand. I am aiming for Business Analyst roles instead of Project Manager, as I think it was a better fit for me. I am working with several contracting firms, but I get feedback that I don't stay at a place for long (which I think is hypocritical, since these are for assignments only 3-6 months long). I am also applying for permanent, direct hire positions, but get finger-pointed by them that i've not worked anywhere for long.

I feel very frustrated right now. I am doing the 20:20 hindsight evaluating, wishing I had not left my first contracting assignment (to take the "permanent" job). 

Not sure if anyone can offer me any feedback. I guess I hate being categorized as a job-hopper since I did nothing wrong.


----------



## ruth2ten

*Welcome to PerC!
Enjoy your time around the forums!
Cheers!







*


----------



## Judah Richardson

bluefizzure said:


> I guess I hate being categorized as a job-hopper since I did nothing wrong.


I was once told that I had an "unstable career" because of - get this - multiple research/engineering projects and internships completed while I was in school + being laid off from my first job out of school after just under 2 years. Clearly the person who told me that had no idea what they were talking about, but remember most recruiters spend 30 seconds or less looking at a resume.

Suggestion: try combining experiences on your resume. So instead of saying "BA - Company XYZ - n months" say "BA - Industry ABC - (combine industry experiences here in years)." This should eliminate the initial lack of stability perception. Hope that helps


----------



## bluefizzure

Judah Richardson said:


> I was once told that I had an "unstable career" because of - get this - multiple research/engineering projects and internships completed while I was in school + being laid off from my first job out of school after just under 2 years. Clearly the person who told me that had no idea what they were talking about, but remember most recruiters spend 30 seconds or less looking at a resume.
> 
> Suggestion: try combining experiences on your resume. So instead of saying "BA - Company XYZ - n months" say "BA - Industry ABC - (combine industry experiences here in years)." This should eliminate the initial lack of stability perception. Hope that helps


Wow, thanks for sharing. I think especially the last 10 years i've worked on projects (BA and PM roles). A project is defined to have a beginning and an end. And many times, when it comes to an end, and if there are no other new projects... well.... that is the end, LOL. So you move onto another company that needs you for a specific project (if you are a contractor). I just had an idea... There is at least one firm around here where you are a direct employee, but you work with local clients.

I will take your advice on the resume. I actually helped a woman out who had a resume business for 15 years, and used her tricks but I know there are better ways of doing my resume. Thanks!


----------



## Judah Richardson

np bud


----------

